# How to haunt your house - book



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just received my copy of How To Haunt Your House by Shawn & Lynne Mitchell.
Just awesome! Jammed packed with tips, tricks, & amazing pictures. I highly recommend it. I can't believe they gave Hauntcast a mention in the reference section.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They are really nice folks.They helped me, so I could have boney in my graveyard. Their cemetery was awesome, I guess that was why they won? Can't wait to get the book. Every thing I have seen that they have done has been 1st class.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So is there a link of some kind to this book?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Boney you say? Is this the couple that had the haunt in Fearnet's '07 contest with the little Peppers ghost skelly puppet in the graveyard? That was one of my favorite scenes in the whole series. I saw that googly-eyed skelly prop at Target last year. Cute. I almost bought him.

Wow that blows my mind they mentioned Hauntcast. We've only been doing this a few months... they must have been adding to the book up to the very last minute before publishing. And BD, the direct link is http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/, believe it or not


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw that book at Lulu Publishers, I'd love to have it, but the book is about $35 and with shipping it's almost $52. I tried to call Barnes & Noble, my local bookstore, and used the ISBN# (think that's what it's called), but they said they couldn't find it anywhere, probably cuz the publisher was too small.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Rev, maybe I can put that on my Christmas list.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like at some point, it will be coming to Barnes and Noble, according to their site. It looks interesting, I would love to get it at some point, it is a little steep for me right now, some day, I hope, I will be able to get it.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That is a lot of money. Heck on this site, that would amount to THREE awesome props!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*haunt you house book*

I saw a preview for the book on prop masters 2008 10 year anniversary dvd set, and it does look great. I will be getting it for sure.It is a bit expensive but if i can get even one cool halloween idea out of it then it is worth it to me. I also urge everyone out there to get the propmasters dvd sets,they are awesome if you love halloween. I have every single one from the starting year of 1999, and even got my haunt on there this year.Check them out...you wont be sorry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool book, thanks for the head's up. I want to snag a copy.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

As soon as get this lil' financial mess of mine straightened out, I'm getting a copy.

And yeah, it's expensive, and you could make a cool prop or two for that price. _With_ that book, you could crank out a Hollywood-grade set full of awesome props and special effects just by following the directions presented. If you've never seen their haunt, it's amazing (I went back and double checked just to make sure it's the one I was thinking of). Devious Concoctions won the '07 Fearnet contest, but my vote went to the Mitchell haunt for overall design and detailing. I'm a sucker for a good graveyard and you just don't see better than their's.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Boney you say? Is this the couple that had the haunt in Fearnet's '07 contest with the little Peppers ghost skelly puppet in the graveyard? That was one of my favorite scenes in the whole series. I saw that googly-eyed skelly prop at Target last year. Cute. I almost bought him.
> 
> Wow that blows my mind they mentioned Hauntcast. We've only been doing this a few months... they must have been adding to the book up to the very last minute before publishing. And BD, the direct link is http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/, believe it or not


Hi Revenant, yes that is them. Here is the link I got for it.

http://www.lulu.com/content/3443884


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I saw a preview for the book on prop masters 2008 10 year anniversary dvd set, and it does look great. I will be getting it for sure.It is a bit expensive but if i can get even one cool halloween idea out of it then it is worth it to me. I also urge everyone out there to get the propmasters dvd sets,they are awesome if you love halloween. I have every single one from the starting year of 1999, and even got my haunt on there this year.Check them out...you wont be sorry.


Do you have a link to thin prop masters 2008 DVD? I would be interested in checking it out. I'm also getting this book as soon as the money comes in.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I second the awesomeness of this book... my copy came last week and seeing it in print is even better than seeing the PDF version that I reviewed. I LOVE it. Like seriously, out of all the Halloween/Haunt books I own, this is HANDS DOWN my favorite. And this is only the beginning... Volume 1 of what I hope to be many, many more.

(Just wish I had the new domain in my sig when I reviewed it...lol)


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I must get this book.I ordered the hauntmaster dvd's they should be here anyday.http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/2008_dvd_set.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd like to get the book, but I'm not sure there is anything in it I either don't already know or can figure out. Not to sound egotistical, I'm really not, I just have done ALOT of prop research over the years. Can anybody tell me if there is anything in the book that isn't on the web somewhere?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That book looks great. I don't know if I'd learn much, but the pictures are awesome. Once this hits the real bookstores, everyone will be haunters!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out www.halloweenpropmaster for the halloween yard haunt dvd's.
At the top of the page just click on the pumpkin to the dvd sets. I own every single year and enjoy them alot.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!! Love the preview option on the http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/ website. It let's you know exactly what you are getting before you buy. This is definitely on the "Have to Have It" list! Even though it's a little on the expensive side, I think it'll be worth it based on what I've seen in the previews.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I checked it out and it looks really good, so I purchased it. The pictures look great and it will inspire me to get off my butt and get some Halloween props accomplished. Although I have to say I've done 2 1/2 props already and that is a good start for me. Anyway love a book I can always use as a reference. Please this point on no one mention any books, videos or props that I can purchase because I will be in the hole if I keep spending my money!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Bought the book now just waiting for it.
Got my hauntmaster dvd's AWESOMEEEE!
They are great and even have some how-to's on them,


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Whoa that's one sexy looking book!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just got my book yesterday, and have already given it a good look over. The book is very well made and the whole thing is in color.There are alot of very cool ideas here and i already have plans on using some. They give you some ideas here that i never would have thought of.I absolutely would recommend this book to be included in every haunters library.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Just placed my order and am looking forward to getting some new ideas.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Got it wonderful book!Well worth the price.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

me and zach went dutch on it. should be here in a few day!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I received my book a couple of days ago and I love it. It has some good ideas that I have never considered. The pictures are great and it will be a great motivator.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

This really looks great!
Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I hear it has a lot of great pics and ideas, but does it have prop ideas and such that we dont have available in the forums? Are the props novice material, or do they offer stuff along the line as Trash Can Trauma, Groundbreaker Zombies, etc? I'd like to get the book but not if it's simple stuff to make for your haunt with objects you can find around your house, if ya know what i mean.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ok,i may be getting it for my birthday, but some one HAS to tell me how to make the hot glue hands.i might be needing that soon*hint*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11092&highlight=hot+glue+hands

Check this thread out. There are a couple of options there.


----------

